# Hair Sheep vs. Goats?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Every year for a while about this time, I think I should be getting a few goats. 
What keeps me from doing that is that I'm not ready to fence the pasture area to keep them in. The main thing I would like from goats is milk, though there is the daily milking routine and to set up for that. 
I'm improving some pasture areas which for now I'm using for turkey and chicken range (moveable pens or harvesting the trefoil/clover). 

I got to thinking about the hair sheep, because I don't want sheep to deal with fleece, wool and all that entails for shearing, etc. I hear about sheep milk also, which might fulfill the hankering for goat milk and possible cheese. 
I'm thinking it would be more suitable to section off paddocks with cheaper fencing and maybe try keeping hair sheep instead of considering goats or wool sheep. 

what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

moonwolf said:


> Every year for a while about this time, I think I should be getting a few goats.
> 
> I got to thinking about the hair sheep, because I don't want sheep to deal with fleece, wool and all that entails for shearing, etc. I hear about sheep milk also, which might fulfill the hankering for goat milk and possible cheese.
> I'm thinking it would be more suitable to section off paddocks with cheaper fencing and maybe try keeping hair sheep instead of considering goats or wool sheep.
> ...


Since you are just buying "a few" I would think that the fleece issue wouldn't be that huge. It seems that you should always be able to find someone to sell (or give) the fleece to and, according to friends who know, shearing a sheep using just plain old dog clippers is no major hardship.

If I were you, I'd just get a good breed of dairy sheep and forego hair sheep. I just detest those things.

donsgal


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

This is just my opinion, but if you ever get goats you'll be happy to never see a sheep again. Birthing problems are rare, they come to you like a dog, no wool to deal with, no flipping to trim hooves, the list goes on. The market for goats is at least 2-3 times higher here (upstate N.Y.) so you can make fair money on them too. Just make sure the fences are good first and you'll love them. Mike


----------



## seanmn (Jan 10, 2006)

I raise both boer and a few dairy goats and Dorper sheep and In my opinion the sheep have been much easier to raise, hardier, less birthing problems and a much faster rate of gain by a long shot. Around here the slaughter lambs also bring in a higher price. 

Don't get me wrong I like my goats just fine and nothing clears out weeds and brush better than them. But keep in mind they do wreck fences and equipment.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

In the last five years I have only remember one ewe having trouble lambing on the other hand I send a lot of time helping my friend with her goats at kidding time. I also wouldn't want to shear any sheep with dog clipper. G&S


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love them both, but I think sheep are easier to raise all around. But.. have you ever tried milking one? Eep!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks for the input so far. 
So, I'm gathering that for the most part sheep are harder to milk than goats?
Goats generally have less birthing problem than sheep?
Sheep require more hoof care than goats?
Goats are 'smarter' generally, but both are relatively 'easy to keep', except goats generally need better fencing to keep from jumping over?
Since the pasture area is clear of brush, sheep OR goats can be kept? 
Basically I'm not into any more of the idea of keeping some for the homestead rather than breeding to sell for a good price....milk and/or meat...rather than meat and wool.

Why are hair sheep not worth keeping compared to wool sheep? 
I won't be shearing or bothering with dealing about fleece at all. Just not interested in that part.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We raised Katahdin (hair) sheep and Nubian goats. The Katahdins at least, being a meat breed, have extremely small teats that are hard to get a hold of to milk.

I would agree that goats birth easier (at least in my experience) however kids seem more prone to coccidiosis... and cold weather birthing is rougher with them than on the sheep. The Katahdins birth out in the pasture in the dead of winter with no problem.

Katahdins are a great choice. They are extremely hardy, will survive out on pasture with very little additional food, and will also do a fair amount of browsing like a goat. The meat is awesome. But the milk production is very low compared to say, a Nubian goat, which a is a dairy breed. 

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

CJ said:


> We raised Katahdin (hair) sheep and Nubian goats. The Katahdins at least, being a meat breed, have extremely small teats that are hard to get a hold of to milk.
> 
> I would agree that goats birth easier (at least in my experience) however kids seem more prone to coccidiosis... and cold weather birthing is rougher with them than on the sheep. The Katahdins birth out in the pasture in the dead of winter with no problem.
> 
> ...


thanks. The Katahdins seem like something I might be looking for. Being an 'awesome' meat breed would be fine. Extreme hardiness would be a plus in my zone, and I'd be looking for a breed that wouldn't need buying a whole lot of extra feed beyond the pasture grazing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> thanks. The Katahdins seem like something I might be looking for. Being an 'awesome' meat breed would be fine. Extreme hardiness would be a plus in my zone, and I'd be looking for a breed that wouldn't need buying a whole lot of extra feed beyond the pasture grazing.


Check out Dorpers too, or Dorper/ Katahdin crossbreeds. They are hardy and easy to care for and the meat is excellent.

http://hometown.aol.com/bearfootfarmnc/index.html


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Check out Dorpers too, or Dorper/ Katahdin crossbreeds. They are hardy and easy to care for and the meat is excellent.
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/bearfootfarmnc/index.html


Dorpers look good. Reading briefly the Dorper breed website, they apparently have high quality leather? 

Anyone here cross dorper and kathadin? Would they exhibit a tendency to being more 'hairy' and still shed?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

My sheep need less hoof care than my goats do, but the sheep are harder to handle. The goats just come up to us, my husband holds them, and I lift their feet and trim the hooves. The sheep have to be grabbed and flipped over to get to their feet - it's a much larger pain in the tookus.

Shearing isn't horrible, but it's sure not my favorite thing to do. I much prefer my cashmere goats that shed out their undercoat. I just brush it out with a dog's undercoat rake and collect it. Then again, the goats just come up to me, I don't have to grab them.

My neighbor raises katahdins, and they do really well on just pasture and hay in the winter. I can attest to the meat being _very_ tasty!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The last year before we sold our sheep and the farm, we purchased a Dorper ram. They were still fairly expensive at that time and we didn't get the chance to taste any of the meat, but the lambs were beautiful. Nice and stocky, they looked to be quite promising.

I think a Dorper/Katahdin cross would be the ultimate meat sheep. Katahdins are more disease resistant, and foot rot resistant than the Dorpers I believe. That's been a few years and I can't recall all the reasons, but my research had me headed down the 50/50 cross as being about as good as it gets for healthy sheep and the best meat production blend.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

We raise Katahdins and St. Croix, plus a couple goats for meat/milk. The sheep are awesome when it comes to health care - very rarely need worming, and our original flock has never needed any treatment for illness. We have never had to assist a birthing, either. Super hardy animals.

The goats are always getting some weird symptom, and causing us grief! (but we love them). 

I read an article that if you cross St. Croix or Katahdins with Friesians, you'll get excellent dairy sheep. ?


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

donsgal said:


> Since you are just buying "a few" I would think that the fleece issue wouldn't be that huge. It seems that you should always be able to find someone to sell (or give) the fleece to and, according to friends who know, shearing a sheep using just plain old dog clippers is no major hardship.
> 
> If I were you, I'd just get a good breed of dairy sheep and forego hair sheep. I just detest those things.
> 
> donsgal


I'm with donsgal. It's not a big deal to shear a small - I just do a one or two a day until they're done. But I don't use og clippers - old fashioned proper shears do the trick. And there's tonnes of stuff you can do with the fleece if you don't want it. 


No offense to Vallyfarm but I couldn't disagree more with this:
"but if you ever get goats you'll be happy to never see a sheep again."

I have had goats and feel the exact opposite (which is a great illustration of what a personal decision this is). I might have goats again but I selected a sheep breed well suited to my area , etc. We don't have birthing problems and so on. They're about a million times easier to keep than the goats were. My sheep also come when I call them - I actually find them smarter in a good way than the goats. 

If you want a multi-purpose breed look into Icelandics from a good farm. Check out www.isbona.com for breeders in your area.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

flannelberry said:


> . It's not a big deal to shear a small - I just do a one or two a day until they're done. But I don't use og clippers - old fashioned proper shears do the trick. And there's tonnes of stuff you can do with the fleece if you don't want it.
> .


Icelandics look wonderful, except I've simply decided not to get into fleece, wool, or clipping. 
The idea of the katahadin crosses are quite interesting now that they are mentioned. 

thanks for all the wonderful input.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> Dorpers look good. Reading briefly the Dorper breed website, they apparently have high quality leather?
> 
> Anyone here cross dorper and kathadin? Would they exhibit a tendency to being more 'hairy' and still shed?


Mine ARE Dorper /Kathadin crossbreeds. The more "wooly" ones you see are half Katahdin. The higher the Dorper percentage the less wool they tend to have, although both breeds can vary in how well they shed

This is a 3 month old 62% Dorper ram lamb that I just sold:









Hes big for his age LOL


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

We have St. Croix hair sheep and have found them very hardy and healthy. We had 4 ewes deliver this spring and all have done well. Not only do they not have to be sheared but their tails do not have to be docked which is something that I really appreciate. They are more friendly than our neighbor's sheep. One of the ewes has learned that when I go in the barn in the mornings, there will be grain in the milk stand. She comes to the barn with my goats! I think that when she delivers next time I will be able to milk her. The goats are much smarter than the sheep though.
Just my two cents.


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Moonwolf, where in Canada are you located? I may be able to help you find some Katahdins if you are interested. You can view some of our flock at http://mish.saskkatahdinsheep.com Plus, I do know some breeders in various parts of the country to put you in touch with. A purebred ewe with a dorper ram is probably the way to go if you are after meet lambs. I just run purebred Katahdins and love them.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

There are more differences between some goat breeds than between sheep and goats. Some goats are prone to problems and some are very hardy. Goats derived from the Spanish goats that roamed the soutwest are very hardy. Brush goats are a generic sort that have fewer problems than most.

My own favorite are the fainting goats. No fence problems, they usually can't jump, claimb, or even run fast. Very mellow animals. Very hardy, too.

I've bred fainter bucks to brush goat does and gotten offspring that are just about perfect. Especially since my brush goats had a touch of Nubian in them. That gave them some great udders and teats. Then the fainters added a muscle structure worthy of a top meat goat.

A friend tried Barbados hair sheep, but didn't like their temperament. She went through a few goat breeds before settling on a fainter/Saneen cross. Sweet, easily milked and gentle.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## The_Shepherdess (Dec 5, 2005)

By the look of it, sheep and goats are just about equal. I mean, we have people on one side here, and people on the other. Me, I love 'em both. One downside to wool sheep: electric fences won't hold them. They just plow through, and the wool insulates them. If an animal doesn't respect the electric fence, it'll never hold said animal. Kids can nip through without getting shocked.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

See - I wouldn't agree re: electric fences. My girls are so well trained that they've been behind my electronet without a charge for a week and just realized it today.

As soon as they touch it with their nose - trying to get the good stuff on the other side of the fence - they get a zap they don't forget regardless of how much fleece is on them. It's also best to train them when they're newly shorn - which is what we do - so they do get the shock. They don't forget it. It seems that there is an association with the sound of the energizer.


----------

